# Any preparation tips for before/after my D&C?



## jerseyshoregirl

Hi. I am having an in-office D&C tomorrow at 9am. Does anyone have any advice on preparation for this surgery - either before or after it? Any information would really been a lot as I have never been through this before. Thank you. JM


----------



## tillymum

Oh honey I am so sorry to hear you are going through this :hug:. 

I had a D&C in May, it is a quick and relatively painfree procedure, and you will hopefully just be tired and groggy afterwards. Try not to worry about it :hugs:. 

They will do a blood test to see if you are Rhesus negative or positive and ask lots of questions about your health, alergies etc.

The surgeon has to tell you the risks involved in the surgery, which I wasn't prepared for and it freaked me out as I just wanted them to tell me I had nothing to worry about. But they have to tell you the risks in order for you to sign the consent form. The risks are low so try not to worry.

The anesthetist came and spoke to me prior to going to the theatre. In the theatre they will hook you up to the machines etc and next thing you will know it will all be over and you will be in the recovery room. 

Expect to be very tired afterwards, they should leave you there for a few hours after the procedure to make sure you are ok before sending you home. When you go home take it easy and rest both from a physical and emotional point of view. I just felt numb afterwards but relieved that it was over. 

In the days after I just had slight cramps and light bleeding for 10 days.

My heart is going out to you right now as I really feel for what you are going through. You will be fine, Feel free to PM me. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Loo

Be prepared that you might be on the end of the theatre list and so you might not have the op for a while after you get in in the morning (depends on your hospital probably). I took a magazine etc to read but was too nervous to concentrate anyway!

Otherwise I agree with tillymum. It was all pretty simple really. 

I'd never had an anaesthetic before and was more worried about that than anything else, but it was fine. Had a bit of a sore throat afterwards for a day or so, because of the airway thing they put in too.

Good luck lovey


----------

